# mon imac s'eteint tout seul



## yabr (30 Juin 2006)

bonjour
je possede un vieil imac G3 333 avec dessus panther...
depuis qq jours de droles de choses se passent....

je le mets en route...il s'eteint tout seul a peine allumé....
je le laisse en veille...pour le reveiller je bouge la souris....il s'eteint....
quand je bidouille sur itunes quelques fois l'image à l'ecran vacille comme si elle etait brouillee par un gsm qui va sonner à proximité.....

pensez vous que ce soir un probleme logiciel ou alors la carte d'alimentation qui s'eteint tout doucement???

au cas ou ce serait la carte....ça se trouve sur ebay?difficile à changer????

merci de m'avoir lu.


----------



## Namida (30 Juin 2006)

N'étant pas trop branché sur les problèmes _hardware_, je me permets de te diriger vers iFixit. En plus de proposer de nombreuses pièces détachées, il offre gratuitement des guides consultables en ligne, afin de procéder à l'éventuelle réparation par soi-même.

Espérant que cela t'aide en attente de réponses plus techniques...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, je te conseillerais vivement de ne pas trop faire de frais sur cette machine, j'ai vu r&#233;cemment sur eBay un iMac G3/600 "Blue Dalmatian" pour 175 &#8364;, on doit trouver des 350 ou des 400 &#224; moins de 100/120 &#8364;


----------



## yabr (30 Juin 2006)

merci à toi...je ne tiens pas non plus à en faire ,à moins de trouver la piece sur ebay pour 15 euros...cependant je trouve qu'un G3 aujourdhui c'est d'une autre epoque....

si je dois en changer,le côté finance m'obligera à repartir sur pc...c'est pas les même prix...et puis je trouve que windows a pas mal progressé avec xp,ça ne plante plus,...

j'aime beaucoup mon mac mais je trouve qu'il est tres mal adapté pour le surf sur internet....bon nombre de fois je ne peux ouvrir telle ou telle video ou fichier parce que je suis sur mac...
je trouve que pour le côté surf...un pc ça marche mieux...
alors si mon imac claque....> dell


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2006)

Un Mac Mini Intel te co&#251;terait pas plus cher, et tu aurait la possibilit&#233; d'avoir dans la m&#234;me machine Mac OS X ET Windoxs XP.

Cel&#224; dit, je n'ai jamais trouv&#233; sur le web de vid&#233;o que je ne puisse pas ouvrir (sous Mac OS X). Quant aux fichiers, oui, sur Mac tu ne peux pas ouvrir les .EXE, tout comme sur PC, tu ne peux pas ouvrir les .APP. Sinon, &#231;a voudrait dire qu'il n'y a pas des Mac et des PC, mais un seul type d'ordinateur (enfin ... De syst&#232;me d'exploitation).


----------



## Namida (30 Juin 2006)

Concernant les vid&#233;os, entre _QuickTime_, VLC, MPlayer, Flip4Mac ou encore Flash Player, rares sont celles qui demeurent capricieuses. Non ?

Pour les autres types de fichiers, tu peux toujours pr&#233;ciser afin d'obtenir une aide.


----------

